# Wie ist die Evolve XC-Kurbel einzuordnen?



## Mr.hardtail (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

da ich mir vielleicht ein neues Bike mit einer Evolve XC-Kurbel kaufe, und mich auch nicht mit Race-Face auskenne, wollte wissen wie diese Kurbel einzuordnen ist. 
Ist dieses Modell auf dem Level einer Shimano LX-Kurbel, oder eher auf XT-Niveau?  

Gruß 

Matthias


----------



## blaubaer (30. Januar 2005)

Race Face ist nicht mit Shimano vergleichbar   

die Evolve ist einfach die günstigere Variante zur Atlas oder Deus x-Type kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (31. Januar 2005)

Wenn du dir die Kurbel zulegst, solltest du dir auch ein Innenlager (Isis) 108mm Achslänge kaufen. Das XC Evolve 113mm Innenlager ist mit der Kurbel nicht besonders kompatibel


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2005)

M.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dieses Modell auf dem Level einer Shimano LX-Kurbel, oder eher auf XT-Niveau?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matthias



Ganz grob würde ich sagen die Evolve-Serie liegt knapp über LX Niveau.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Mr.hardtail (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

danke für eure Hilfe. Falls mir die Evolve nicht passt, tausch ich die Kurbel und Innenlager nach einer Saison aus. Dann kommt eine Deus dran!  

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------

